# Dendroboard Plant Swap 2012



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Got the okay form Kyle and here's the ideas I have in mind:

Must post on this thread to enter the pool - can post which plants you either have or don't want (cannot say what you want!).

On the date of the random drawing of the plant swap, each person randomly gets another participating person's username along with the shipping info

Look over that person's post, and send a cutting/cuttings of your choice to that person (try making sure you don't send something they have already)

Please PM me, arman (dendrothusiast) with your username, full name, and shipping information. This information, as well as preferences (add these to the email to save me time if you can) of what you're looking not to get will be the information sent to your secret swap person. 

The conditions for shipping... you MUST be able to ship on the specified dates given (will be 2-3 days given to ship out items). Remember to keep the type of shipping in mind. Use whatever service you are most comfortable with but lets try to keep it to where we can get the plants to the recipient no later over one week. 

Make sure the plants are getting sent to an address where you will be able to recieve them and keep them under stable conditions... for example I'll ask that mine be sent to my office, sister, etc. Also lets make sure the recipients of your gift are aware if the plants are grown frog free or not.

If you can adhere to the above conditions, please PM me your information by the day before of date that the random draw will happen. I'll pick out the names submitted and send you the information of the person you are secret swapping with so you stand the best chance of sending the plants out as early as needed. I'll be using the same randomizer used in the previous swap RANDOM.ORG - List Randomizer.

.........so how do you guys like this guide? I'm all ears for opinions but I like this method as it keeps all personal info secret (shipping addresses, personal info, etc) At least by stating what you don't want hopefully means you won't get it. I'm liking for 2 times a year as mentioned and thought maybe once in spring and mid fall (september) so we can avoid holiday and weather hassles. Maybe for this one we'll do it july/august since some of you want to get this going. Let's hear it guys what date should we set the first one for?

Until we can all figure out the random drawing date let the posting of what you have/ don't want wait - thanks again you guys - Arman


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

are we going to add categories? 

common 

uncommon

rare


and have folks sign up for each category, maybe people can sign up to swap in multiple categories?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

frogparty said:


> are we going to add categories?
> 
> common
> 
> ...


to be honest man I don't know. I was thinking about it but thought if we did it by categories it would turn a lot of people away from the swap. I figured if you mentioned what you did not want it would work around the category idea. If people would like the category idea then i'm all for it. The point of this swap is to try and get everybody involved whether they grow a bunch of common stuff or unusual stuff since this is a forum that encourages people to get active with the hobby. I understand where your coming from jason in a way it's just a chance we have to take if one participates in the swap.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't mind the categories idea, but how will you set the precedent for what fits into each category?

For example: 

I could send out orchid divisions. Orchids aren't typically a very commonly used plant in the dart frog hobby, but I've got some pretty common orchids if you ask an orchid person. 

What would they be considered? I'd say at least uncommon.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed. Most vivarium orchids would be considered uncommon, while some of the really hard to find species would be in the rare category. For example, Masdevallia herradurae would be an "uncommon" while Bulbophyllum thiurum would be a rarity. 


We could also base categories on price and arrive at a similar outcome for the most part. 

Heres an example, what did you pay for a cutting of similar size?

$10 or less

$11-$20

$21 and up

so then stuff like most peperomias commonly available and easy to find broms fit in the 1st category
most viv common orchids, larger or slightly less common broms and harder to find begonias etc fit in the second
rare orchids, collector broms, ant ferns etc in the 3rd category


Does this make sense?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Spaff said:


> I don't mind the categories idea, but how will you set the precedent for what fits into each category?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Maybe not rarity, but set categories by value? Most rare or slow growing plants have a higher value. Like a super common orchid to me is more valuable than say a clipping of wandering jew

Edit: Jason beat me to it. Categories based on avg price.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I like that idea. I'm game for doing the categories or the general swap way.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I like either way, great idea


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

I would ad the condition of frog tank free, or at least make it a serious consideration.

Yeah I know you can bleach and what not but ..

Its fun though. It used to be done here every once in a while.


Sean


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

The categories are fine. My only concern is we don't have an even amount of people participating in each category and someone is left hanging. That's the only reason I'm against the categories. If that can be solved - I say lets do it but I have not come to any answers yet except that we hope there's an even amount of participants for each category which is risky. 

I grow all kinds of things and some far more valuable than other plants in my collection but just to get the first swap started i'm willing to make a sacrifice. Someone already brought it to my attention that there will be those who will enter the swap to try a "lottery" intending to trade every day house plants to get at some of the rarer plants some of us grow for little expense. If your that worried I would suggest not participating - sorry but can't please everyone.

If there's a certain amount of people who prefer the categories then I'm all for it. 

Sean it's already been mentioned about the condition under which the plants are grown 



dendrothusiast said:


> Make sure the plants are getting sent to an address where you will be able to recieve them and keep them under stable conditions... for example I'll ask that mine be sent to my office, sister, etc. Also lets make sure the recipients of your gift are aware if the plants are grown frog free or not.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Just do it like secret Santa, you get a name in the catagory you are in. every one gets something.

Or am I missing something?

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

would get in on this. going to be sending you a very long email of what i have/ dont want. does the receiving person get the name of his secret santa? if they did it would probably increase the chance of sending out nicer/rarer plants. im in either way it is organized but it would be nice to get comparable plants that are worth shipping. i like the twice a year idea, but think that shipping in july/august can be iffy for plants in alot of the US. i would aim for the first swap in september with another in april/may.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't understand what you mean by not having an even amount of people participating. Do you mean like an even versus odd number in each category or the same amount of people in each category?

If we go with the categories, have the person state the category their plant fits into when they post. Once it comes time to swap, just make sure the person donating the plant receives one from the same category. I'll volunteer to oversee the distribution of one of the categories if you'd like, if we end up going with this method. 

Also, I think some people would also be willing to send out multiple packs that fit into different categories. I'd probably send out at least two in two or three different categories, myself. The only thing better than one swap is sending out and then receiving 2-3!  



dendrothusiast said:


> The categories are fine. My only concern is we don't have an even amount of people participating in each category and someone is left hanging. That's the only reason I'm against the categories. If that can be solved - I say lets do it but I have not come to any answers yet except that we hope there's an even amount of participants for each category which is risky.
> 
> I grow all kinds of things and some far more valuable than other plants in my collection but just to get the first swap started i'm willing to make a sacrifice. Someone already brought it to my attention that there will be those who will enter the swap to try a "lottery" intending to trade every day house plants to get at some of the rarer plants some of us grow for little expense. If your that worried I would suggest not participating - sorry but can't please everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

i'm still confused why it really matters on what you get vs what you send out. isn't the whole point of doing this to get different plants. I mean so what you didn't get a rare plant back when you shipped a rare plant. that's the whole part of the mystery of it all. 

another method is everyone submits what types of plants they want and can give. and the person who runs it matches those up best they can. personaly i think that's the only fair way. you get what you want and send out what others want.

also as stated before doing this now is bad for shipping. we have maybe 2 weeks (most of the us) before shipping plants won't work.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is an awesome idea. I hope it becomes an annual thing. I can't take part this time. I'm a newbie, just researching and gathering materials for my first build.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

goatdude said:


> i'm still confused why it really matters on what you get vs what you send out. isn't the whole point of doing this to get different plants. I mean so what you didn't get a rare plant back when you shipped a rare plant. that's the whole part of the mystery of it all.


Several reasons. Presumably, someone who is a collector of rare orchids is not going to be interested in something that can be found in Home Depot. What possible reason would someone sending divisions of their prized Masdevallia have any interest in cuttings of pothos or ficus, or most of the common, easily found plants in this hobby? They want to receive something that makes it worth their time and effort.


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm interested either way, with categories or not.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Spaff said:


> I don't understand what you mean by not having an even amount of people participating. Do you mean like an even versus odd number in each category or the same amount of people in each category?
> 
> If we go with the categories, have the person state the category their plant fits into when they post. Once it comes time to swap, just make sure the person donating the plant receives one from the same category. I'll volunteer to oversee the distribution of one of the categories if you'd like, if we end up going with this method.
> 
> Also, I think some people would also be willing to send out multiple packs that fit into different categories. I'd probably send out at least two in two or three different categories, myself. The only thing better than one swap is sending out and then receiving 2-3!


when I say an even amount example - 3 people for one category....one person gets left out because he doesn't have a partner to trade with. 

As much as the categories are liked by the people who grow a lot of uncommon things why not have a general swap like the old one? Just simply state what you do NOT want - philodendrons, anthuriums, etc. 









goatdude said:


> i'm still confused why it really matters on what you get vs what you send out. isn't the whole point of doing this to get different plants. I mean so what you didn't get a rare plant back when you shipped a rare plant. that's the whole part of the mystery of it all.
> 
> another method is everyone submits what types of plants they want and can give. and the person who runs it matches those up best they can. personaly i think that's the only fair way. you get what you want and send out what others want.
> 
> also as stated before doing this now is bad for shipping. we have maybe 2 weeks (most of the us) before shipping plants won't work.


Why only two weeks? I know it gets hot in the mid west, am I missing something?



skanderson said:


> would get in on this. going to be sending you a very long email of what i have/ dont want. does the receiving person get the name of his secret santa? if they did it would probably increase the chance of sending out nicer/rarer plants. im in either way it is organized but it would be nice to get comparable plants that are worth shipping. i like the twice a year idea, but think that shipping in july/august can be iffy for plants in alot of the US. i would aim for the first swap in september with another in april/may.


Yes the name of the person you swap with will be given since you have to send you r swap to their address. I do like your months chosen - anyone else for them? 

I'm going to leave this thread alone for a tiny bit so we can get some feedback on how to do this.

1. categories by value
2. general swap stating what you do NOT want

I'll count the number of posts at the end of next week and which ever method gets voted the most we'll go with it.


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

jacobi said:


> Several reasons. Presumably, someone who is a collector of rare orchids is not going to be interested in something that can be found in Home Depot. What possible reason would someone sending divisions of their prized Masdevallia have any interest in cuttings of pothos or ficus, or most of the common, easily found plants in this hobby? They want to receive something that makes it worth their time and effort.


This is going to happen with or without categories. Someone will think just because they can't find something in a store or online( not knowing where to look)is rare. But the person who got the plant can find lots of said plant. The only way something like that can work with categories is if you submit what yOu are giving. Then someone else makes sure it's in the right spot. And god forbid they get one wrong. 

Before people get the wrong idea of me and the categories thing. I'm not all against categories. It just needs to be done right. And doing so will take the guess work out of what you are getting. A thought the orginal idea was to be surprised at what you got


Also in the 2 weeks thing. Just a guess. It's already been in the upper 80 here in IL. And in a few states down south it's been in the 90's already. Just going off temps i've seen


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Even odd thing... lets say you have 3 people, 1, 2 and 3, 1 gives to 2, 2 gives to 3 and 3 gives to 1....


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Ed, I had the same idea. You beat me to posting it 

Like I've said, categories or not, I'm game. If you do go the categories route, I'm still willing to help and oversee the distribution of one of the category's plants. 

Also, I don't really foresee an issue with shipping for a while unless the temps are really hot (95+). We've climbed into the 90s already here, but as long as the plants are kept moist and humid they should be ok, unless the box is left out in full sun for hours. The plants we grow in these tanks come from environments that for the most part get into the upper 80s at the very least. As an example, I've had Masdevallias and Draculas shipped from Andy's in California to my house in South Louisiana in the middle of summer with no ill effects at all.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I'm in however this plays out... 

I'm anti-category. One of the best things about this hobby has been meeting people and experiencing their generosity. Whether opening their home for a meet, sharing information and advice, trading plants, or giving bug cultures when your in need. 
I think the mentality that is worried about giving someone a "rare" by and then being dissapointed when receiving a "common" plant is detrimental to the comraderie of this hobby/forum. 
All who participate should give generously, and if I receive pothos, oh well I don't want it, but if that's all another hobbyist has to share, then so be it. 
Posting what you have and what you want takes the fun and mystery out of this sort of thing. 
If you want to trade for specific rare plants, post a wanted ad and start PMing people.
-end rant-


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Perhaps there should be a list of common or easily found plants that nobody should send. If somebody wants one of those plants in particular, put an ad in the wanted section. Most people would probably give them away for free


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i suggest making it a package swap. not just one plant. its almost a waist of shipping funds for just one plant. lets say even in the best category you have a division worth $15....its going to cost $6+ to ship it. thats 50% just to send it off. i suggest maybe a 4-5 plant package. throwing a few of the things from your tank together. this would also allow better odds for a person to get something they dont already have. or maybe make them happy when they see one little cutting of something cool a midst filler plants.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

motydesign said:


> i suggest making it a package swap. not just one plant. its almost a waist of shipping funds for just one plant. lets say even in the best category you have a division worth $15....its going to cost $6+ to ship it. thats 50% just to send it off. i suggest maybe a 4-5 plant package. throwing a few of the things from your tank together. this would also allow better odds for a person to get something they dont already have. or maybe make them happy when they see one little cutting of something cool a midst filler plants.


I like this, i think a minimum with no max would be better, ill probably fill a box up!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

jacobi said:


> Several reasons. Presumably, someone who is a collector of rare orchids is not going to be interested in something that can be found in Home Depot. What possible reason would someone sending divisions of their prized Masdevallia have any interest in cuttings of pothos or ficus, or most of the common, easily found plants in this hobby? They want to receive something that makes it worth their time and effort.


Eh, I did a few of these in the past, always send out cool stuff and ever got anything interesting. They're really are not that many people who will send out cool stuff to really make it work that way. These should be more about sharing stuff you think another person would like and not expecting anything fancy in return.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

lets hear it folks! categories or no categories and state what you don't want?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

No categories, im game for anything and 4 diff plants as a minimum


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think no categories, minimum number of plants to be set and a list of some plants that cannot be sent, or at least cannot count towards the minimum (pothos, normal creeping fig, most callisia species, anything too large for a 29g, etc.)


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm for no categories and 4 plants minimum and stating what you don't want ex. hybrids, creeping fig, pothos, especially c discolor.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Awww, whats wrong with C. discolor? I JUST propagated 10 cuttings. :-( I agree on no pothos. I'd set the minimum number of plants/cuttings at 3, with no maximum. Categories don't matter to me. I do like the want/don't want idea. That will increase your chance of getting stuff you want, and avoiding stuff you already have. Not binding obviously, but as a guide to help the sender? I'm in either way.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Awww, whats wrong with C. discolor? I JUST propagated 10 cuttings. :-( I agree on no pothos. I'd set the minimum number of plants/cuttings at 3, with no maximum. Categories don't matter to me. I do like the want/don't want idea. That will increase your chance of getting stuff you want, and avoiding stuff you already have. Not binding obviously, but as a guide to help the sender? I'm in either way.


no no I think you misunderstood. I meant by stating what I do not want personally from the swap. If you have some to spare like me we can give it away as long as the person we get in the randomizer states they don't want it. 

If we go not categories there will be no maximum. just a minimum amount.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in either way as well. Another idea that may appease both sides of the categories argument is to set an approximate value limit instead of number of plants. Something like making the package worth $15 in total. That way, people who want to send something rare can send it and maybe a companion or something, and those who send common or uncommon may send 3-4 different cuttings. This way, if someone gets one that they didn't really care for there's 3 more plants to make them happy!

I really don't want/have it coming out of my ears:

Pep. caperata
Pothos
Phil. scandens
Ficus pumila
Wandering Jew


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i think that im in for the better category if one is made and in still if its open..... you never know what you might get?
No to:
Peps
Pothos
Phil of any kind
Ficus pumila
Wandering Jew
cissus discolor or amazonica


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Great idea! I know how much work these things are, so even if this doesn't come together THANK YOU Arman!

I'd say no groups, minimum of 4 different plants / cuttings, have an easily defined list of what doesn't count towards the minimum (pothos, wandering jew, etc), continental US only. It'd be courteous to tell people if the plants are frog-free or not but really, everyone needs to be careful with anything they want to put in their vivs.

The groups would simply confuse people. Some folks might pay $20 for pothos, a rare plant for you might grow locally for me, etc.

Just throwing an idea out there, what if everyone lists what they'll be sending when they sign up? It would be nice to have a list written down BEFORE you get the name / shipping address of your secret planta so no one changes their shipping list after finding out who /where they're sending to!  

You might also find a plant expert who's not participating, unbiased, and willing to donate some of their time to help match up some of the "better" participants? This expert would have to remain nameless so no one can bribe / beg / bitch at them. This probably wouldn't work out well in reality, but it's an idea.

Something that would be really handy to have is a guide for shipping plants. I've only shipped aquatic plants and I'd hate for my ignorance to ruin someone else's fun.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

What happens to the people that dont have 4 things that aren't on the "list of what doesn't count", or the person lists all their plants as not wanted? Are they not welcome to participate? Do they have to go out and buy a bunch of stuff?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

NathanB said:


> What happens to the people that dont have 4 things that aren't on the "list of what doesn't count", or the person lists all their plants as not wanted? Are they not welcome to participate? Do they have to go out and buy a bunch of stuff?


Hopefully the "doesn't count" list isn't too long and is limited to the "viv buster" plants. Besides that, if a person doesn't have stuff to trade then they may want to build up their collection and wait till next time to participate. It's a swap, not a gimme.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> It's a swap, not a gimme.


I'm excited for this but I just wanted to add my 2 cents. When I began all this frog stuff. I acquired plants by doing research. It helped me learn the different plants and what conditions to look for. I asked around and got some neat cuttings ( now would be considered generic), I was happy to get ANYTHiNG. I also spent lots of money searching for rarer plants. After time and money spent, I have some nice plants. I give away my " generic" cuttings all the time, but now have a small collection of rarer plants. I always hear " how do u know so much about plants?". Research. I wasn't given rare cuttings. I bought a few plants and learned to grow them. I did my research and purchased/swapped for what i wanted, I think that sending rarer plant to newer hobbists will ultimately kill the cuttings that others want. Giving cuttings of harder plays to people who know how to grow them will extend the plants ability to spread thru the hobby. A dead plant does no one any good.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I've done some research and purchased some of what I have, I was also given some great cuttings and plants by a very friendly local who I can thank enough. If there are people local to me who would like some cuttings I'll gladly share what I have, no question. However, if we're going to spend time and money (even if it's just shipping) to swap some plants then my opinion would be to make sure we're getting some value out of it.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Shinosuke said:


> I I was also given some great cuttings and plants by a very friendly local who I can thank enough.


I think that this is a big part of what the swap is about. Not everyone is lucky enough to have that friendly local. Just a thought.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Seems I've offended some folks. I apologize if I offended you or put a bad air on this, that certainly wasn't my intention. I simply hold to the opinion that if I'm putting time & money into something then I want there to be some value to it. I'm not trying to be mean but when was the last time someone posted a "free plants shipped anywhere for free" ad in the classifieds? It's not because we're all mean or selfish here on DB, it's simply because we're not going to pay to give away things we value.

If this happens I'll be sharing a lot of what was shared with me on top of the 7-8 plants I bought on my own that are doing well enough to get cuttings / pups from. I don't think that a lack of awesome, friendly locals is a reason to not have any plants to share - it's just more incentive to participate in this online swap!

I've stated my opinion, if you have different opinions of how this swap should run then "vote" for it like dendrothusiast asked! One way or another this thing won't take off unless people participate. Regardless of what the final rules are I'll be participating and again, thank you dendrothusiast.

FTR I don't have any C. discolor but it looks


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Shinosuke, I just want to be clear that I was not offended by your comments. And while I quoted you, I was not directing my comments at you. My apologies if it reads that way. 
After reading this thread and watching the idea become a bit complicated I just wanted to comment that a big part of this swap is about sharing. I meant nothing more, and I certainly was not questioning your generosity. Sorry again for not being clear.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm counting the posts and so far the no categories seems to be winning. Is everyone for this? I said I would count them up by the end of this week so there's still have a few hrs left. Vote you guys I'm seeing several posts made by the same people and there are some that I can't tell if they are choosing no categories or categories - just pick one or the other without beating around the bush!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i like the idea of no categories, but stating what you don't want


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I vote for no categories


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

No categories / Yes on the "don't want list" / No maximum / minimum 3-4.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, what about Broms? Sizes vary SO much. Some of us have broms to swap, but may be to large for others tanks.?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the package idea with a "too common to send list", and everyone can also have a list of things they don't want. This is sort of a middle ground between the categories and no categories since there will be plants of varying rarities within each package. 

I don't think the brom size thing is a real issue as long as they aren't monsters. That's what's good about the package. If someone gets a brom that's too big, there's something else in there that they can enjoy. They can trade the brom off later or pass it to someone else in the next swap.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

once again. lets not make this complicated as its been getting. im not setting a maximum amount of plants you can send and it doesnt matter how big one thing is as long as it fits inside the box your using to send your plants. keep the votes coming!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

No categories
No min/max
Yes on list of plants you have/dont want


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i agree a list of have dont want plants is a good idea. it will make the pairing up of the swappers more complex but should avoid some of the trouble that could occur from non category swapping.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

okay looks like no categories is the winner. It'll be just like it was initially planned. You post in order to get in the swap and state what you do not want and once your partner is selected you try your best not to give him/her anything on their not wanted list. Lets make sure we don't have our non wanted lists big. Now how about shipping dates folks? I'm thinking early august.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

early august can be a bad time for shipping throughout alot of the country in my opinion. ive never shipped plants but have bought alot through the mail. noone ever wants to ship in august. also if we have to keep our dont want lists short some of us will certainly be only getting repeats of things we have.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Sign me up! I'm assuming we just PM our address / info to whomever we're paired up with?

There are only a few plants that I have SO much of that I couldn't even give some more away:
peperomia prostrata 
baby tears
sinningia sp. 'Rio das Piedras' (awesome plant, but I've got a billion little plantlets!)

No opinion on shipping dates, other than I'd like this to happen sooner rather than later. 

I'd appreciate some advice on how to best ship plants. My best guess would be snugly packed in separate baggies with wet sphag or paper towels.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm for whatever on shipping dates. I'm looking for opinions from participants since I know how it it gets here compared to the east and mid west. 

All I ask is you post here to want in the swap and post what you prefer not to get in the swap. I know some of you have posted but I'm going with the idea some of you are okay with receiving anything since you didn't state what you prefer not to receive.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I would NOT like any: 
Pothos
Peperomia
pileas
salginella
anything HD sells
terrestrial ferns
ficus' (unless its Villosa!)
geneseriads
scanden micans

I would like:
Orchids
Dischidia (except nummerlaria)
Aroids
Anything that creeps or shingles (ferns, shingles, ect)
broms
taller foliage (12"-20")


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

dendrothusiast said:


> Must post on this thread to enter the pool - can post which plants you either have or don't want (cannot say what you want!).


Please lets follow the guidelines. I feel this swap is some what going down in flames.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you should just have us email our haves and don't want lists somewhere, it's going to make a mess of this thread otherwise (my have list alone is close to 400 plants, and I know no one wants to wade through that mess).


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe if we limit a list it'll keep things tidier.

Top 5 WANTS vs. Top 10 DON'T wants.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

no wants. If your after something in particular there is a trade/wanted section in the forum. Totally defeats the purpose of the surprise swap. I really don't think it's necessary to say what you have, but some have already pm'd me to get in the swap and gave me a list of what they got and don't want. I admit it's a lot more easier keeping track instead of keeping count by skimming the thread over and over. 

Once the randomizer has been used you'll be sent your recipient's mailing info anyways so when that is sent I can also send the plant info in addition. With that said now we just need to figure out shipping dates so this swap can happen.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

You could start a different sign-up thread. Where people just post in to sign up and the list. Then keep this for any discussion


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Dendrothusiast, I hope I'm not overstepping bounds but I'd recommend telling people to sign up where ever / how ever is easiest for you to deal with. It's all the same to me, making a post is no harder than a PM or email. We just need directions and we'll give you what you want.

As an example, I'd ask people to PM me with "Plant Swap 2012 Signup" or the like as the title of the pm. Ask us to fill out a template in the PM to make sure you get the info you need, something like this:

Name:
Ship-to Address:
Don't want list _(give a max limit if you want, something like 5)_:
**No "want" lists!**


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Would it be against the rules to send colonies of bugs along with plants? I have a bunch of different kinds of Iso's that are too cool to keep to myself 

As for the shipping date, I vote for shipping on June 25th. No particular reason, just throwing it out there to get things rolling.


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm planning on participating, but I'm waiting to hear the shipping date before saying for sure due to a vacation coming up.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Well folks as far as shipping dates how about early sept?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

I vote sept also..... its the hot season here in the Land OF OZ!!!
LarryLee


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in however we go.

wouldn't mind excluding ficus pumila and variegated Lowe's plants


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll make sure to send you non variegated Philo. scandens


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

September shipping works for me. Did we ever decide how we were actually doing it? Too common list? Listing dislikes or PM?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Spaff said:


> September shipping works for me. Did we ever decide how we were actually doing it? Too common list? Listing dislikes or PM?



no categories - state what you don't want. Does sept work for everyone?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure, September works for me.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Question, I've got a couple of friends with some cool plants who I'm trying to wrangle into the hobby. Would it be cool if I did two packages? What do people think?


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I am game for this and like the min of 4 and no max


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll get a new thread started soon as Nathan suggested. the new thread will be ONLY for sign ups please. We're doing this just like the previous swaps

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/25069-plant-santa.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/27029-spring-plant-swap-6.html

I hope all the questions are answered and now we can get this going. 
shipping dates will be from sept 10 - 14. I prefer pms to keep shipping info private but also signing up in the new thread along with posting what you DON'T want is a bonus once it's time to start draw names.

Thanks for getting this going guys - it's YOU that are making this happen and I couldn't be more grateful.


----------

